
V.S. Naipaul, Poet of the Displaced - lermontov
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/08/13/v-s-naipaul-poet-of-the-displaced/
======
justboxing
Trashing a Nobel Laureate after he just passed away is a below-the-belt low
blow. Shame on the writer Ian Buruma.

